# New rescue and some of my girls



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

first off, this photo cracks me up. Recently my adult cat, Mirza, has been giving the kitten, Avahi, some tough love; but here they are enjoying the dirty laundry..lol








My chihuahua girl, Hennessey








the big girls, Jaegger(black) and River(aussie)
































fall hiking
























she always leaves me for my sister








new rescue photos in next post......


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

and here is my new rescue Kahlua
not sure on age or breed. She came from an animal control that euthanizes weekly








bad skin and hair, this is her after her bath and dip of ACV


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures. All your kids are beautiful.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They all look so sweet!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Such wonderful photos. Love them all.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

thank you for taking in another rescue. do you know what kind of mix Jaegger is?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thank you everyone! My new rescue, Kahlua will be going up for adoption soon once she gets spayed and is of full health. She is doing wonderfully right now and if I had the room I would keep her permanently!Of course, she is here to stay if a forever home cannot be found.


BearMurphy said:


> thank you for taking in another rescue. do you know what kind of mix Jaegger is?


Jaegger is a lab and husky mix. I received her and her 9 siblings when they were only a week old because the mother was dying of pyometra. Mother ended up pulling through after a close call and after raising and finding homes for all puppies, Jaegger stayed behind with me. She is my heart dog, but geez her husky father seems to have passed on his bad traits! lol She is a whiner and can scream like no other when she wants! Plus she has double the coat! Her hair is THICK!


----------

